# close>>Staurogyne Repens



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I will have some of these plant for sale next week Feb 7th. Just wondering if anybody is interested pls. let me know. 10 stems for $10. 

Ps. pls pm me if you are interested.

Thanks,
bien


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I had some before but they all died. What conditions does this plant need to thrive? I have Co2, dose EI, ADA soil, and have 4 6700 watt light strips. I'd be interested in getting more if I can find out how to grow it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a fairly easy plant to grow, Elaine. A nutritious substrate helps for sure. I grow it in both pressurized CO2 planted tanks and a Metricide dosed tank. 2 WPG is also a good idea (mind you I grow it no problem in a standard 15 gallon tank with only 1-24W T5HO Geissemann Aquaflora bulb, with an EI dosing routine). Bump for quality plants from an awesome guy at an enticing price-point !

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 for what CRS Fan said. I'm able to grow mine in sand substrate, dosing co2 and macro + micro with about 1wpg.

bump for good stuff.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Stuart



CRS Fan said:


> It is a fairly easy plant to grow, Elaine. A nutritious substrate helps for sure. I grow it in both pressurized CO2 planted tanks and a Metricide dosed tank. 2 WPG is also a good idea (mind you I grow it no problem in a standard 15 gallon tank with only 1-24W T5HO Geissemann Aquaflora bulb, with an EI dosing routine). Bump for quality plants from an awesome guy at an enticing price-point !
> 
> Stuart


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i'd say i'm interested


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be interested in some. Any chance you make it downtown? If so, I could collect for anyone from the Coquitlam/Port Moody area who would be interested.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

these are the names of the people that pmed me for the plants. 

1st davej
2nd airbaggedmazda
3rd lotus
4th target
5th keitarosan

I might have more on Monday so if you would like some just pm me and I will save some for you.

Thanks,
bien


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 30 stems or more right now ready for pick up so please let me know if you would like some. I will get around 100 stems available on Mon.

Ps. the plant might have some snail eggs 


thanks,
Bien


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

it turn out that I have more than I thought so more available. 

$10 for 10 stems or 
$15 for 20 stems


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Bien, the plants look great and very healthy. And thanks Rob for picking them up for me.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

all gone, thanks


----------

